# This computer can?t connect to the remote computer.



## 2Charlie (Sep 21, 2010)

*This computer can’t connect to the remote computer.*

I'm running Windows 7 64bit OS on my laptop. I was able to RDC in whenever I want to. This morning I forgot to log off from my laptop and now whenever I connect to, I got the following error if I use mstsc /admin to run RDC.

This computer can’t connect to the remote computer.

The two computers couldn’t connect in the amount of time allotted. Try connecting again. If the problem continues, contact your network administrator or technical support.

Any suggestion is much appreciated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: This computer can’t connect to the remote computer.*

You can't logon the same computer twice using the same account. Use a different account if you have one.


----------



## 2Charlie (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: This computer can’t connect to the remote computer.*



Wand3r3r said:


> You can't logon the same computer twice using the same account. Use a different account if you have one.


That's why I tried to login to the console session by /admin on the run command.


----------

